# totally outragious!



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i was sitting around just lost in my thoughts - as usuall - and i decided i was going to do something completely drastic with my fish. now i get bored very easily and i always need something new to keep me going.

so i decided something and looked into it and found everything i needed to know about it.

i thought---im gonna do it. IM GONNA BUILD A HUGE MOTHER FUCKIN AQUARIUM. i found that the more research i did on this the easier it was.

what im going to do is take one wall of my basement and dedicate this wall to my tank. i have to clear out the fish tanks on that wall (six tanks) and get my material.

the dimensions are going to be 11.5' long x 3' wide x 3' tall ---- 774 gallons of amazon in my basement.

i know i know, you probably think im nut or a bit extravagent. but i have it all worked out. i work construction and am pretty good with my hands, so i know it possible. i have a window, and will probably get a dehumidifier so my floor wont rot out. it will take more than that, i know. but that is the last thing on my mind-haha.

i will start buying/borrowing supplies from my work and different places ive already spotted in about three weeks.

after three months i expect it to be built with the help of some freinds.

after four to five months it should be ready to bring it to life.

i will put all my pygos, golds, oscars, plecos, pacu, and silver dollars in this tank and see how it all works.

mabee if i have enough room, my manni will go in there. as long as hes not to aggressive at that point.

after i figure out how to post some pics, ill show you guys how progress is turning.
it will be a long project though, so be patient.

let me know what you guys think.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

I've seen your idea done before. But a lot bigger and with sharks. I'll see if I can find the pictures.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

was the tank in a house? could you find details on how he kept i aerated and dry.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to tank and equipment Q's


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Yulp, he had it in his basement. Built walls around it, looked REALLY nice. Swam in it to clean it.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I remember seeing that also it was awesome!!!!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

do you guys remember how big it was. mabee i can outdo him.
im kinda goin for an out of the ordinary sized tank that just catches everyones attention. i dont know what the reason is when it comes to that. i just want a really huge thing. mabee i should make it taller and wider by a foot or two.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

if ya need help man give me a call, if your needin to get rid of extra tanks....you know how ta get ahold of me


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i'll let you get some bud. next time your over you can take some 15g i have out in back, if you want. i will definately need some help though!


----------



## Vladimer (Apr 11, 2004)

you making this out of glass? or acrylic, cause i can only imagine how heavy thats gona be!

goodluck dude! keep us updated!!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

back and sides are used countertops reinforced with four bys and steel and two sheet of glass in the front


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

damnnnnnn






















"if you build it, it will come" 
You can do it man, just be very careful. Make sure you keep us posted once every so often. peace


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

mesx7828 said:


> damnnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya careful is the key word! i could end up with a lake in my basement. 
thanks for the vote of confidence bro.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

use some thompson water seal to coat the place to help battle rot









do you have alot of humidity were you live maybe some exhuast fans in the

windows could work


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

you could do a cool background with real rocks and some cement. or those manufactured half rocks they use on houses!
Where is the info on this? got a link?
I wanna see the plans!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wicked idea if i had the money and house i would do the same thing i think


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i drew up the plans myself, and i am going to line the entire side back and bottom with pond liner. mabee let java moss grow up it. i will have a hose spicket on the bottom side for easy drainage and i will build an angled lid toward the window to defer the humidity out with a fan, so i doesnt collect on the ceiling.
i actually didnt look at anything on the net to create my plans, but i did compare mine to plans ive found else where after i already wrote them.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Here ya go:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php

1,700 gallon shark tank.


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

now thats what i'm talking about, that tank is bad ass. I'm going to do this when i have my own house one day


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I would kill to have that tank in my basement!!! *Goes to www.kabar.com....*

It's simply AMAZING. Do you know how many pygos I would put in that byotch!?


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

so project started??? pics?


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

material is in process of being bought. nothing worth taking pics of though. i have decided to increase my dimensions to 11.5 x 4 tall x 4 wide. it wont be to much more work than it already is- so might as well go all the way. this brings it to a little over 1376 gallons. if i can figure out some technicalities i might make it L shape to add more gallons- got to do some more drawings and talk to a couple of people first, before i go over board.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Ahh, go for 1,750 gallons!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

piranha threat said:


> Ahh, go for 1,750 gallons!


 allright, im going to do some measuring and drawing and try to come up with 1800 gallons. you talked me into it!


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Haha, that was easier than I thought.:laugh:


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

that might be the biggest basement tank on the net then... haha, that'll show those ciclid people lol

i wonder what the daily evaporation will b..
u think about doing a drip system so to always have fresh water and no water changes?


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

piranha threat said:


> Haha, that was easier than I thought.:laugh:


 lol!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

jeepman784 said:


> that might be the biggest basement tank on the net then... haha, that'll show those ciclid people lol
> 
> i wonder what the daily evaporation will b..
> u think about doing a drip system so to always have fresh water and no water changes?


 thats what im goin for. but at least i will put it to good use, dont ya think?

i have never looked into a drip system though. i dont really know what it does or how it works. will someone explain. that might be a good idea, if its fesible.


----------

